# Lew Childre speed spool BB-1N



## easttexasdiver (May 11, 2014)

I am looking for a diagram/parts list for an old Lew Childre Speed Spool BB1-N......for maintenance purpose 
Thanks


----------



## jf522 (Jan 1, 2013)

easttexasdiver said:


> I am looking for a diagram/parts list for an old Lew Childre Speed Spool BB1-N......for maintenance purpose
> Thanks


Try this http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/schematics/displayimage.php?album=14&pid=2672#top_display_media


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I tried to upload it. Send me your email and Ill send it to you


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## easttexasdiver (May 11, 2014)

Thank you so much.........That's awesome!!!!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

No problem... glad to help


----------

